# Chọn Cây Nóng Lạnh Tặng Bố Mẹ Mùa Đông



## sontungmtptb (24 Tháng mười 2017)

Có nhà nào hoàn cảnh như nhà em không, ông bà ngoại đẻ được 2 vịt giời giờ bay hết cả rồi còn trơ trụi 2 ông bà già. Mùa đông đến rồi, thương ông bà lủi thủi, lạnh lẽo năm ngoái em mua bình nóng lạnh tặng ông bà, nên tính năm nay mua tặng ông bà cây nước nóng lạnh cho tiện pha sữa, uống trà, nấu nướng, uống nước ấm.. cho tiện.
Nhờ các mom tư vấn giùm em. Em cảm ơn!


----------



## haips4725 (26 Tháng mười 2017)

Ông bà già rùi thì nên chọn loại hút bình hoạc tích hợp lọc nước để ông bà khỏi mang vác cái bình 20l


----------



## anlam8817 (26 Tháng mười 2017)

Mẹ này có hiếu quá, nhà em toàn biếu ông bà $ mà ông bà toàn tiết kiệm ko tiêu. Chắc giờ phải đổi qua mua hiện vật mới được


----------



## haips4725 (26 Tháng mười 2017)

anlam8817 đã viết:


> Mẹ này có hiếu quá, nhà em toàn biếu ông bà $ mà ông bà toàn tiết kiệm ko tiêu. Chắc giờ phải đổi qua mua hiện vật mới được


Hiha, có gì đâu?  mom quá khen


----------



## diepphan1603 (28 Tháng mười 2017)

Hút bình thì là đặt cái bình ở dưới cây nóng lạnh, vẫn phải mua cái bình nước 20 lít ở ngoài, còn tích hợp RO là có sẵn cục lọc nước tích hợp trong máy, lọc nước uống trực tiếp xong làm nóng-lạnh luôn. Có điều kiện thì chọn loại tích hợp RO. Vừa tiện lợi, vừa có nước lọc đảm bảo


----------



## diepphan1603 (28 Tháng mười 2017)

Hút bình thì là đặt cái bình ở dưới cây nóng lạnh, vẫn phải mua cái bình nước 20 lít ở ngoài, còn tích hợp RO là có sẵn cục lọc nước tích hợp trong máy, lọc nước uống trực tiếp xong làm nóng-lạnh luôn. Có điều kiện thì chọn loại tích hợp RO. Vừa tiện lợi, vừa có nước lọc đảm bảo


----------



## khaitran1332 (28 Tháng mười 2017)

Trời lạnh công nhận ngại nhất mần gì. Sáng chỉ muốn ngủ nướng, dậy pha cốc mì xơi rồi ngủ tiếp. Kể ra có cái cây nước nóng cũng tiện. Mà chọn loại nào tốt giá phải chăng nhỉ? Cần lắm 1 chuyên gia tư vấn


----------



## Xedapdientailg (24 Tháng tám 2019)

cây nl là cây gì?


----------

